# Longtime Audi Sport UK Boss Passes



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Those not acutely aware of Audi's motorsport history may not have heard the name Richard Lloyd. For those who haven't, the Briton was a significant player in the world of Motorsport, tied heavily into Audi and the founder of GTi Engineering. 
Lloyd got his start with Audi racing an Audi 80 in the BTCC in 1980, famously driven by Sir Stirling Moss. How Richard really tied in with Ingolstadt though was with the B5 A4 quattro racing program in the BTCC of the 1990s. Then operating as Audi Sport, UK, Lloyd's team helped Frank Biela to become champion in the UK the same year Audi dominated touring car series around the world. 
In 1998 during Audi's maiden trip to Le Mans, Lloyd's Audi Sport, UK campaigned two R8C closed-top prototypes for the brand before switching over to support VAG-cousin Bentley when it went to Le Mans with the mechanically similar EXP Speed 8 prototype. 
Lloyd also helped Audi Sport North America develop the B5 S4 Competition for the American Speed World Challenge campaign utilizing experience his firm had gained during the A4 BTCC years.
Lloyd was killed in a plane crash Saturday, along with David Leslie and an unidentified mechanic. The three were departing Farnborough, traveling to Nogaro in southern France in order to attend a test for Lloyd's latest project - an FIA GT3 program for the Jaguar XKR.
More details at the links below...
* AutoSport.co.uk *
* Telegraph.co.uk *
* ThisIsLondon.co.uk *
* GrandPrix.com *
* Wikipedia.org *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Longtime Audi Sport UK Boss Passes ([email protected])*

I already knew of Richard Lloyd from the Canon sponsored Porsche 956 Group C cars(I wasn't even born most of the time that GTi Engineering ran in Group C, but I know of them from the Havoc series of motorsports videos) and the Bentley Speed 8 program.
I was looking forward to him maybe doing some Audi Sport UK stuff, as he's been a long time backer/manager of Audi Sport/Porsche Motorsport programs-such as an Audi UK backed R10 program, but with his passing, that won't happen for sure, not that it would anyways, as I think that a customer R10 program isn't in the cards anytime soon.
But I'd bet that Apex would be Audi's team of choice for such a program. RIP.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Longtime Audi Sport UK Boss Passes ([email protected])*

Here is that Audi 80:
http://www.racingsportscars.co...3.jpg


----------



## diamondgoldsilver (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Longtime Audi Sport UK Boss Passes ([email protected])*

I already knew of Richard Lloyd from the Canon sponsored Porsche 956 Group C cars.


----------

